# Nerite Snails Combating Algea



## sranderson4 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was having some problems combating algae in my 56 gallon freshwater setup so I had bout about 12 Nerite snails along with a couple fidler crabs.

This did an awesome job at fight the algae, however my fidlers were climbing out of my tank and crawling around my room and dried out or my cats ate them even though I had stuff at the top for them to bask on.

I know Nerite snails are not supposed to breed in freshwater however my snails have seemed to breed as I am finding many eggs around my freshwater tank.

What are your guys thoughts on what is happening?

Also any advice on how to get them to hatch. I know you need brakish water and or saltwater in order for the shell to form properly.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's very normal to find nerite snails' eggs in freshwater tank. They won't hatch in freshwater. Soon you'll find the eggs annoying as they're hard to remove from rocks with uneven surface. Certain species of nerite snails are infamous for escaping from the tank. I believe you're having one of those species.


----------

